# Why you shouldn't slap cars



## mr_cellophane (18 Oct 2014)

Looking at another of his videos, he can't control his bike very well anyway.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2014)

If I came off every time a car passed me by 8 inches I'd be in A&E most weeks.


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Oct 2014)

and this is why you shouldn't balance on cars at lights


----------



## Beebo (18 Oct 2014)

Keep your hands on the bars. Braking and steering is more important than slapping a car.


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Oct 2014)

The man's an idiot! ... though I feel sorry for him that he hurt himself when he fell off his bike.


----------



## downfader (18 Oct 2014)

Again with people judging.


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2014)

"lost control due to the BMW's close proximity' so nothing to do with him slapping the car then? 

Seems to be a lot of camera wearing morons about this week, is this going to get worse?


----------



## Dan87 (18 Oct 2014)

he could have prevented this by breaking and keeping his hands on the bars. shame he was injured tho.

cameras are not going to stop cars passing so closely.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Oct 2014)

What a nobber, not that I haven't done something similar.


----------



## downfader (18 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> "lost control due to the BMW's close proximity' so nothing to do with him slapping the car then?
> 
> Seems to be a lot of camera wearing morons about this week, is this going to get worse?


Is that a slight on some of the forum members?


----------



## outlash (18 Oct 2014)

TBH it doesn't even seem the car was that close, that sort of pass happens all the time. After he passes the parked cars, he's still sitting in the middle of the road. Instead of slapping the car (which doesn't seem to be doing a great deal wrong), why isn't he indicating which way he's turning at the top of the road?


Tony.


----------



## Black Country Ste (18 Oct 2014)

downfader said:


> Again with people judging.



I've no problem with slapping cars that come too close* but once they're in front, as that was, there's no point. I think he overreached himself in making one but it's easy to criticise when watching a video in the warm with a cup of tea. CTC and YACF forums leathered me for tooting a punishment pass at the knob who attacked me; the '200-miles a day for 86 years and no incidents' club.

*


----------



## Cycling Dan (18 Oct 2014)

What a retard


----------



## downfader (18 Oct 2014)

Black Country Ste said:


> I've no problem with slapping cars that come too close* but once they're in front, as that was, there's no point. I think he overreached himself in making one but it's easy to criticise when watching a video in the warm with a cup of tea. CTC and YACF forums leathered me for tooting a punishment pass at the knob who attacked me; the '200-miles a day for 86 years and no incidents' club.
> 
> *




I agree with you, trouble is this forum (and others) seems to fill up with perfect riders whenever they see said videos.


----------



## Brandane (18 Oct 2014)

downfader said:


> Is that a slight on some of the forum members?


Does being a forum member put people beyond criticism?


----------



## winjim (18 Oct 2014)

No option [but] to put his hand out to create a buffer? Hand hits boot as a result of loss of control due to "closing proximity" of the car?

That's some funny shoot.


----------



## downfader (18 Oct 2014)

outlash said:


> TBH it doesn't even seem the car was that close, that sort of pass happens all the time. After he passes the parked cars, he's still sitting in the middle of the road. Instead of slapping the car (which doesn't seem to be doing a great deal wrong), why isn't he indicating which way he's turning at the top of the road?
> 
> 
> Tony.


How can you tell if he's indicating or not? 

Why is the car driver cutting him up at a junction? (Rule 167)
Why so close as to be able to touch (even if it is a stretch)? (Rule 163)
He's in the middle of the road because he's approaching a junction as per Bikeability. (See taking the lane)


----------



## downfader (18 Oct 2014)

Brandane said:


> Does being a forum member put people beyond criticism?


Not at all. Its just depressing how divisive some people are getting towards people using cameras.


----------



## outlash (18 Oct 2014)

downfader said:


> How can you tell if he's indicating or not?
> 
> Why is the car driver cutting him up at a junction? (Rule 167)
> Why so close as to be able to touch (even if it is a stretch)? (Rule 163)
> He's in the middle of the road because he's approaching a junction as per Bikeability. (See taking the lane)



I'm failing to see where the car has cut him up, it hasn't come across him nor is it close enough for him to touch him, he's stretching over and lost his balance. If he was indicating left he'd have no hands on the bars when he made the slap which isn't clever, if he was indicating right the car shouldn't have passed, but I'll wager that's not the case. Either way he's not in control of his bike, nor has he made clear his intentions to other road users for the upcoming junction.
Quoting the highway code and bikeability doesn't cut any mustard with me. Carry on though, I'm sure it'll come true if you wish hard enough.

IMO, he's made a bit of tit of himself and come off considerably worse,. To then post it up on youtube and claim that it's the drivers fault is asking for criticism.

Tony.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Oct 2014)

^^^^^+1


----------



## winjim (18 Oct 2014)

raleighnut said:


> ^^^^^+1


Don't go blaming that brick wall when you get a headache.


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2014)

downfader said:


> Is that a slight on some of the forum members?


Not at all downfader, just an observation on one or two of the 'incidents' that have been posted recently.


----------



## downfader (18 Oct 2014)

outlash said:


> I'm failing to see where the car has cut him up, it hasn't come across him nor is it close enough for him to touch him, he's stretching over and lost his balance. If he was indicating left he'd have no hands on the bars when he made the slap which isn't clever, if he was indicating right the car shouldn't have passed, but I'll wager that's not the case. Either way he's not in control of his bike, nor has he made clear his intentions to other road users for the upcoming junction.
> Quoting the highway code and bikeability doesn't cut any mustard with me. Carry on though, I'm sure it'll come true if you wish hard enough.
> 
> IMO, he's made a bit of tit of himself and come off considerably worse,. To then post it up on youtube and claim that it's the drivers fault is asking for criticism.
> ...



You dont know whether he's indicating or not. Thats a fact. (Unless you were actually there)
Just because it happens all the time doesnt make it right. 
I quote the highway code as those are the official rules, law and guidance - I do wonder why it doesnt "cut the mustard" with you? You complain that people should "make clear their intentions" yet complain about me quoting the rules - how very odd, LOL!


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Oct 2014)

it wasn't a close pass. What happened is that the car stole the cyclists position, as it approached a jcn.

whilst the riders actions following that were ott in my opinion, i do see how this frustrates riders who take primary for a reason that is ignored by impatient or ignorant drivers.

trouble is, the rider then posts this up, with some very dodgy attempts to recolour the whole incident and ends up making all cyclists look daft


----------



## downfader (18 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Not at all downfader, just an observation on one or two of the 'incidents' that have been posted recently.



Dont let yourself fall into a confirmation bias trap. Others make similar "observations" in other social groups about unlit riders.


----------



## downfader (18 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3334909, member: 9609"]There has been a few, I wonder If I have missed any, there was;

Bloke undertaking the mini then complaining it was too close
The lad trying to initiate a fight with a van driver then telling the police the van driver had tried to punch him.
And this one, Ill tempered cyclist tries to slap car and falls off because car wasn't close enough.

Have i missed any - they are quite entertaining in an embarrassing sort of way.[/QUOTE]

3 videos. Wow. That means everyone is an idiot. LMAO!


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2014)

downfader said:


> Dont let yourself fall into a confirmation bias trap. Others make similar "observations" in other social groups about unlit riders.


Ok, maybe I should have said 'opinion' rather than observation, I actually like watching some of the videos people put up and think there are some very good examples out there'

[QUOTE 3334909, member: 9609"]There has been a few, I wonder If I have missed any, there was;

Bloke undertaking the mini then complaining it was too close
The lad trying to initiate a fight with a van driver then telling the police the van driver had tried to punch him.
And this one, Ill tempered cyclist tries to slap car and falls off because car wasn't close enough.

Have i missed any - they are quite entertaining in an embarrassing sort of way.[/QUOTE]
Yep those are the ones I was meaning, some people don't do themselves any favours at all.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2014)

What a berk.....


----------



## young Ed (18 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If I came off every time a car passed me by 8 inches I'd be in A&E most weeks.


i would live in A&E!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Brandane (18 Oct 2014)

The one thing the driver did wrong was to attempt an overtake too close to the junction, perhaps because he/she underestimated the speed of the cyclist.
The driver then got caught out by the second cyclist turning right into that narrow road, heading towards the car. The car then had to move over towards the camera bike, but even at that it didn't look overly close at the low speed involved.
Just another angry cyclist over-reaction IMHO..


----------



## outlash (18 Oct 2014)

downfader said:


> You dont know whether he's indicating or not. Thats a fact. (Unless you were actually there)
> Just because it happens all the time doesnt make it right.
> I quote the highway code as those are the official rules, law and guidance - I do wonder why it doesnt "cut the mustard" with you? You complain that people should "make clear their intentions" yet complain about me quoting the rules - how very odd, LOL!



Just for clarification, is there a rule, law or any guidance in the highway code about handing out abuse while not in control of your bike?


Tony.


----------



## downfader (18 Oct 2014)

outlash said:


> Just for clarification, is there a rule, law or any guidance in the highway code about handing out abuse while not in control of your bike?
> 
> 
> Tony.


And where have I said abuse is acceptable? Which is worse - cutting a rider up or a bit of shouting or a non-damaging slap to a car? I think you've forgotten that the drivers actions were the catalyst for the subsequent events.


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Oct 2014)

No option but to create a buffer? He had about 4 foot of road to his left he could have swerved into. Or he could have braked. But what he chose to do was reach out angrily to slap the car, overstretched himself, and had a crash. Having said that, I wish him a swift recovery.


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Oct 2014)

Black Country Ste said:


> I've no problem with slapping cars that come too close* but once they're in front, as that was, there's no point. I think he overreached himself in making one but it's easy to criticise when watching a video in the warm with a cup of tea. CTC and YACF forums leathered me for tooting a punishment pass at the knob who attacked me; the '200-miles a day for 86 years and no incidents' club.
> 
> *




That 2nd pass was incredibly close.


----------



## Smurfy (18 Oct 2014)

I slapped an overtaking double-decker earlier this week. I think it startled some of the passengers on the lower deck, but the driver did give me more space afterwards.


----------



## Origamist (18 Oct 2014)

outlash said:


> TBH it doesn't even seem the car was that close, that sort of pass happens all the time. After he passes the parked cars, he's still sitting in the middle of the road. Instead of slapping the car (which doesn't seem to be doing a great deal wrong), why isn't he indicating which way he's turning at the top of the road?
> 
> Tony.



It's a crap, close pass, with oncoming traffic on the approach to a junction. The driver was an impatient idiot for cutting in and squeezing the cyclist. However, it does seem that the cyclist over-reached and lost his balance when hitting the boot of the BMW - normally, if you're going to slap a car in a desperate attempt to get more room, you'd hit the door or rear panel, not the boot.

To answer your question, it's a right turn only at the junction. You could indicate, but it would be unnecessary.

I hope the cyclist recovers quickly - busted ribs are a bugger.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2014)

"Puts his hand out to create a buffer." My arse.

Money spent on the camera might have been better spent on stabilisers, cos he sure needs them.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Oct 2014)

Making a buffer with your arm to stop two ton of steel is not a good idea.

Posting it on Youtube is almost as bad.


----------



## outlash (18 Oct 2014)

downfader said:


> And where have I said abuse is acceptable? Which is worse - cutting a rider up or a bit of shouting or a non-damaging slap to a car? I think you've forgotten that the drivers actions were the catalyst for the subsequent events.



I didn't ask you if abuse was acceptable, I asked where it says in the Highway Code about handing out abuse while not in control of your bike as you're quite happy to quote the highway code to defend the rider's actions. Again, the car didn't cut the rider up. The car did not swerve across him, and it wasn't a close pass.


Tony.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2014)

downfader said:


> I agree with you, trouble is this forum (and others) seems to fill up with perfect riders whenever they see said videos.


Perfect riders? Not even in our wildest dreams. But we can tell a nobber when we see one, crashing his bike, for no good reason.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2014)

And this is what happened to me when I fell of my bike for no good reason







Perfect riders my 'arris.

And I'm currently nursing two busted ribs from when I fell over running.....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Oct 2014)

Cyclist falls of bike due to lack of skill and blames driver.

Next....


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> And this is what happened to me when I fell of my bike for no good reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloody hell. What are the odds of half your head falling on an electric fire and the other half landing in a pile of soiled dressings?


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (18 Oct 2014)

He moans that he didn't get an ambulance in less than ten minutes. If he'd kept his hands on the bars instead of trying to make a point and hit the beemer he wouldn't need medical treatment in the first place. Nobber.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2014)

It's self inflicted. They should charge him for the ambo.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2014)

Looking at his other videos. He has form for coming off his bike by the looks of things. One of them he jumps off his bike onto the pavement.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2014)

A heron in a BMW?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3335363, member: 45"]And he reckons a heron knocked him off, but he's only showing the clip from after he fell.[/QUOTE]


he's not related to that mad bloke on the leccie bike in Brizzle, who used to crash into people on purpose you think?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3335364, member: 9609"]we don't even know GrumpyGreg went to hospital - i would guess he just slapped that dressing on himself and kept on peddling...[/QUOTE]
I have vague recollections of being attended to by a car driving rapid response paramedic, but have no memory of the trip to Stoke Mandeville in the 'ambo'.


----------



## GrasB (18 Oct 2014)

The reason you have that space to the left is so that you can move into it when someone close passes you. A perfect example of when to use this space. Instead he goes for a slap on the boot & falls off. The thing is with the action he did, because he was over stretching, he'd probably turn the wheel left making the bike lean to the right... which is the direction he's pushing his weight. A quick way to dismount the bike in a less than graceful manner, as demonstrated 

Yes the overtake was poor but the off was entirely the riders own making.


----------



## winjim (18 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3335363, member: 45"]And he reckons a heron knocked him off, but he's only showing the clip from after he fell.[/QUOTE]
But there is a seperate clip of him chasing the heron 

Having just watched a few of his vids, there's some bad cycling, some examples of his emotions getting the better of him, and various fusses over nothing.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Oct 2014)

winjim said:


> Having just watched a few of his vids, there's some bad cycling, some examples of his emotions getting the better of him, and various fusses over nothing.



Like a lot (Not all) of camera users. They seem to be a gift from God to the types who go out looking for trouble.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Oct 2014)

Drago said:


> A heron in a BMW?




But that is the point of a BMW innit?

Pullin' Birds


----------



## 400bhp (18 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Cyclist falls of bike due to lack of skill and blames driver.
> 
> Next....



This.

If he would have showed the vid and said something along the lines "yeah I was a bit of a tit trying to slap the car instead of concentrating on riding my bike - lesson learned, albeit the driver needs a bit of a talking to", reactions to it would be very different.

He doesn't want to learn. He isn't self deprecating.

Move on...


----------



## blazed (18 Oct 2014)

Either an absolutely awful cyclist or purposely looking for an injury payout.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2014)

What an utter twunt. And in all that time he didn't look behind once. Should be locked up for his own safety.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Oct 2014)

The Saab didn't even get that close to the nobber. Same guy?


----------



## blazed (18 Oct 2014)

Yes same guy. He said to the Saab driver straight away something along the lines of his leg being injured. Cyclist version of the drivers who slam their breaks on.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Oct 2014)

That guy could fall off a trike if it meant £


----------



## winjim (18 Oct 2014)

Drago said:


> What an utter twunt. And in all that time he didn't look behind once. Should be locked up for his own safety.


The camera is mounted on the bike, not the helmet, so he may have been looking.

Agree with the twunt bit though.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2014)

Ah, my bad, thought it was the lid from the way it was.wobbling.


----------



## Smurfy (18 Oct 2014)

You shouldn't have to stretch to deliver a slap. When I slapped a double-decker earlier this week it was so close I didn't have to make any effort to make contact. The whole point is that if the vehicle is within easy reach, it's too close.


----------



## winjim (18 Oct 2014)

The only time I've slapped a car was when it was in the process of left hooking me; it was to alert the driver of my presence, not as an expression of anger. (Although I was a bit annoyed)


----------



## Brandane (19 Oct 2014)

blazed said:


> Either an absolutely awful cyclist or purposely looking for an injury payout.



So he's not happy that Thames Valley Police didn't bend over backwards for him and take action against the driver. What the Police should have done was prosecute the cyclist for riding like a nobber, wasting Police time, and being out on his own without the care and protection of a responsible person.

Seriously, never mind your red light jumpers or pavement cyclists, it is half-wits like this nobber that REALLY get cyclists a bad name. What a prize tosser!


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2014)

Isn't all this car slapping a sign of a repressed Morris dancer?


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Oct 2014)

YellowTim said:


> You shouldn't have to stretch to deliver a slap. When I slapped a double-decker earlier this week it was so close I didn't have to make any effort to make contact. The whole point is that if the vehicle is within easy reach, it's too close.



Methinks you are mistaken.....

You did not slap the vehicle you simply fended yourself off from the encroaching vehicle


----------



## Big Nick (19 Oct 2014)

He seems to have fallen off because he took his hands off the bars not because of the close pass

Doubt it would of happened if he'd just dealt with it calmy instead of trying to hit the car as hard as he could


----------



## Rouge79 (19 Oct 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> Looking at another of his videos, he can't control his bike very well anyway.





WTF!!!

The car driver was a twunt for that overtake but the cyclist had plenty of time to brake and even swerve to the left. He would also have heard the car overtaking so should have been ready to take avoiding action anyhow. 

A simple shoulder check before approaching a junction always helps too.


----------



## Rouge79 (19 Oct 2014)

OMG even the SAAB wasn't that bad. Again a nobber of a driver who MUST get past a cyclist but plenty of time and space to the left to safely slow down!!!

Again an example of wanting to be in the RIGHT versus getting home alive. I know what option i'd take!!

We all make mistakes but at least have the balls to own up to them.

He should spend a week riding in London..........................on second thoughts


----------



## mr_cellophane (19 Oct 2014)

LOL
He's disabled comments now. Some of them must have been good.


----------



## SW19cam (20 Oct 2014)

I see two things when I watch the BMW video.

1)A BMW passing too close.

2)A cyclist deciding to hit a BMW, and falling off his bike due to doing so.

BMW _'causes cyclist to lose control'_ -urm, no. Two tits in that video IYAM!


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2014)

The subtitles on the video are a work of fiction worthy of Lee Child. He reckons the BMW passed "8 inches or less" from him. Must have bloody short arms then. OK, the Bimmer driver cut it fine, but most of us see worse daily. Injuring yourself out of righteous indignation is stupid. just settle for muttering "chump" under my breath and get on with my day.

And he injures himself through his own idiocy and then has the cheek to bleat that the Ambo takes a long time to get to him. It clearly hasn't occurred to him that the Ambo's may have been off doing something useful, like rescuing folk with life threatening injuries or illnesses. Chump to the power of chump.


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Oct 2014)

That Saab video is ridiculous. WTF is that noise?


----------



## glenn forger (20 Oct 2014)

That same cyclist disabled comments on his other clip. Does he post here? He's a silly person.


----------



## Beebo (20 Oct 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> That Saab video is ridiculous. WTF is that noise?


I thought it was the sound of everyone laughing at him!
But it could be some sort of warning alarm, a but like an Airzound, but much, much worse!


----------



## Rouge79 (20 Oct 2014)

I love the excuse he was using his hand as a buffer.

Someone needs to explain to him about all the tiny fragile bones in your hand and wrist. 

*Lock the rear wheel and skid into the car and let your big bones take the impact. *do not try this at home


----------



## morrisman (20 Oct 2014)

Drago said:


> Isn't all this car slapping a sign of a repressed Morris dancer?


Oi! there is no such thing as a 'repressed Morris dancer' we are all loud and proud


----------



## SW19cam (20 Oct 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> Looking at another of his videos, he can't control his bike very well anyway.




Indeed. Apparently, another time a heron (Yes, the bird) made him lose control of his bike and he ended up falling off....


----------



## benb (20 Oct 2014)

I've got absolutely no problem with someone slapping a car that is too close, but you should really only do it if you can stay upright and in control throughout!

The driver was a selfish nob, but the cyclist needs to up his skills if he wants to do that sort of thing, else more injuries will occur.


----------



## Bodhbh (20 Oct 2014)

I think if I did that I'd burn the footage, not stick it up on the internet.


----------



## glenn forger (20 Oct 2014)

Yeah but if people call you a knob and you delete their comments you are no longer a knob FACT.


----------



## winjim (20 Oct 2014)

Beebo said:


> I thought it was the sound of everyone laughing at him!
> But it could be some sort of warning alarm, a but like an Airzound, but much, much worse!


I think the noise is edited in later to cover up the swearing / personal details. Scared the crap out of me the first time I watched it.

I like the constant refrain of "It's all on video, I've got you". Says it all, really.

Was that a _999_ call he was making? I sincerely hope not.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Oct 2014)

I came to a stop and fell off like that once. Damned clipless pedals!


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Oct 2014)

I had cause to rap my knuckles on the rear pillars of a VW Golf which started edging into the "cycle lane" at the side of a queue of traffic, to alert her to my presence. 

The attempt to whack the BMW in this video was after the event, and his hands should have been far better employed braking or moving temporarily to the left.


----------



## Beebo (20 Oct 2014)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I came to a stop and fell off like that once. Damned clipless pedals!


 yeah, I thought it just looked like a clipless moment, I saw no evidence of him actually hitting anything.


----------



## Cyclopathic (20 Oct 2014)

If you're going to slap a car, wait until it stops at the lights and then slap it hard on the roof. Then pedal like crazy.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3337803, member: 45"]He reckons he got "two fractured ribs". Yeah right.[/QUOTE]
More ribs than brain cells then.


----------



## User6179 (20 Oct 2014)

blazed said:


> Either an absolutely awful cyclist or purposely looking for an injury payout.




Frank Spencer is his name , married to Betty


----------



## User6179 (20 Oct 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> That Saab video is ridiculous. WTF is that noise?



The noise is his makak monkey that he carries in his Rucksack warning him of Danger !


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2014)

It's his Twat-O-Meter, which for some strange reason goes doolally every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## User6179 (20 Oct 2014)

If he sprinted the Ka would still of been ahead of him yet he says he brakes heavily.

View: http://youtu.be/mmnGGMmAZI8?list=UU_3llkdyo-yojhCVRu0qwXA


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2014)

What a tool. The Kak goes no where near him. And whys he riding in the gutter? It's twunts like him that give cyclists a bad name.


----------



## outlash (20 Oct 2014)

Eddy said:


> If he sprinted the Ka would still of been ahead of him yet he says he brakes heavily.
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/mmnGGMmAZI8?list=UU_3llkdyo-yojhCVRu0qwXA




What a non-event. The Ka pulls out well ahead of him, then after an exchange of horns, he then flicks him the bird, and then the two fingered salute. Bellend. If he carries on like this, he'll get a pasting off someone.



Tony.


----------



## Cold (20 Oct 2014)

Just had a look at some of his other videos and this one made me laugh how he nearly hits a pedestrian even though you can see him crossing the road from a fair distance away.
He seems to have a lot of incidents while cycling.


----------



## CopperBrompton (20 Oct 2014)

Nearly rides into cyclist too there. The man is an absolute twunt.


----------



## PK99 (20 Oct 2014)

Cold said:


> Just had a look at some of his other videos and this one made me laugh how he nearly hits a pedestrian even though you can see him crossing the road from a fair distance away.
> He seems to have a lot of incidents while cycling.




AND, given that he crosses a give way line, the HWC rule wrt giving way to pedestrians already crossing the road applies - his near head on collision with another cyclist later in the vid you link is another example of his poor riding.


----------



## Brandane (20 Oct 2014)

This guy is unbelievable. He obviously goes out looking for trouble on his bike, and deliberately gets himself into conflict situations with other road users. Not content with that, he is then stupid enough to post the evidence on the internet. Does he really believe he is in the right, or is he a wind-up merchant? Maybe a compensation chaser? Whatever he is, he is a complete and utter nobber. Someone will knock some sense into him, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Oct 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> Looking at another of his videos, he can't control his bike very well anyway.





It's not the car that needs a slap.

GC


----------



## Tom B (20 Oct 2014)

I have to say the only time I have slapped a car was once to let a taxi driver know he was reversing into me and once to let someone know that i was there as she tried to undertake a right turner.

In hindsight with the latter I should never have been there and the only reason I was there was because I had overshop my stopping place being new to clip in shoes and not being able to get my feet out.


----------



## soulful dog (20 Oct 2014)

Brandane said:


> Does he really believe he is in the right, or is he a wind-up merchant?


After watching the videos from this thread, wind-up merchant is exactly what I was thinking. He can't really be that stupid to be anything else....... can he?


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2014)

Is he, perchance, a small gentleman? Bullied at school? Or just a nodder?


----------



## Rouge79 (20 Oct 2014)

OMG he really is a twunt!!!!


----------



## ukbabz (20 Oct 2014)

I'm thinking this guy is trolling us or neil from inbetweeners..


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZfftu2ISt4&index=6&list=UU_3llkdyo-yojhCVRu0qwXA
-- chasing a heron..


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d0sAsgTdwk&list=UU_3llkdyo-yojhCVRu0qwXA

Herons revenge. 

Bet he thinks birds should have registration plates..



> I startled a Heron and it flew off, only for to fly across me causing me to brake heavily and loose control!


----------



## AndyRM (21 Oct 2014)

From his videos, it looks like he had some early incidents when coming back to cycling and has decided to go off the deep end as a raging bellend cam-warrior.

Reminds me of someone...


----------



## cd365 (21 Oct 2014)

The guy is a complete moron


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2014)

Don't pull your punches cd, tell us what you really think


----------



## mr_cellophane (21 Oct 2014)

Just noticed he has a web site selling car parts - http://www.barspeed.co.uk
No contact number or address which I thought wasn't allowed for a .co.uk website.


----------



## winjim (21 Oct 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> Just noticed he has a web site selling car parts - http://www.barspeed.co.uk
> No contact number or address which I thought wasn't allowed for a .co.uk website.


The contact details are there. Why do you want them?


----------



## mr_cellophane (21 Oct 2014)

winjim said:


> The contact details are there. Why do you want them?


Where ?
To ensure your website is legal you must:

For a registered business, the website needs to display the following *Company Information* the Business Name, place of registration, registered number, its registered office address and if it is being wound up.


----------



## winjim (21 Oct 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> Where ?
> To ensure your website is legal you must:
> 
> For a registered business, the website needs to display the following *Company Information* the Business Name, place of registration, registered number, its registered office address and if it is being wound up.


I have to say I'm wondering what is your motive for looking into this guy's business affairs and finding his contact details.


----------



## mr_cellophane (21 Oct 2014)

None what so ever for this particular bloke. I am only interested in how many people don't have the fainest idea of their legal requirements when building a company website. What's more this looks like a professional job, so done by someone who should know better. Anyway, if he didn't want people to find it, he shouldn't put it on his YouTube profile.


----------



## winjim (21 Oct 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> None what so ever for this particular bloke. I am only interested in how many people don't have the fainest idea of their legal requirements when building a company website. What's more this looks like a professional job, so done by someone who should know better. Anyway, if he didn't want people to find it, he shouldn't put it on his YouTube profile.


Actually I could only see a (well hidden) contact address and not the other stuff you mentioned. I don't think the website looks all that professional anyway, more like a hobby type thing. Do you need to be a registered company to have a .co.uk website then?


----------



## ukbabz (22 Oct 2014)

The contact detail's for the domain are easy enough to find. Looks like a website run from his home address given street view.


----------



## mr_cellophane (22 Oct 2014)

Just seems a bit ironic, someone who obviously has problems with the way people drive, being a petrolhead. I noticed that his earlier videos appear to be taken from a car. Perhaps he got disqualified and that is why he has this attidude.


----------



## winjim (22 Oct 2014)

mr_cellophane said:


> Just seems a bit ironic, someone who obviously has problems with the way people drive, being a petrolhead. I noticed that his earlier videos appear to be taken from a car. Perhaps he got disqualified and that is why he has this attidude.


He's compensating for having a mini.


----------



## Steady (22 Oct 2014)

winjim said:


> Actually I could only see a (well hidden) contact address and not the other stuff you mentioned. I don't think the website looks all that professional anyway, more like a hobby type thing. Do you need to be a registered company to have a .co.uk website then?



It looks more like a standard template type provided by his host, which itself advertises on his own page? I wouldn't like that from paid hosting, even budget paid hosting.

Anyone can have a .co.uk, but a business must display it's place of registration, registered address and number, VAT also if they're registered. That isn't just a website leglisation, it covers every piece of business marketing material or business stationary whether physical or digital, so it covers websites and all business emails.

Can't say his YouTube channel does him any favours at all. A lot of his descriptions, or explanations don't seem to match the video.


"SAAB swipes cyclist"

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wmoarf2MhJE&list=UU_3llkdyo-yojhCVRu0qwXA


I see no 'swipe', yes the vehicle passes a little closer than we'd probably all like, yes the vehicles pulls in on him and suffers from a lack of impatience/anticipation himself but anticipation wise he was watching the SAAB not looking ahead,so when the SAAB brakes he himself throws a fit on the brakes, controls it but then appears too busy mouthing off and drops something like a clipless moment and then blames the driver for running him off the road. There was no 'jump or die' moment at the moment he falls sideways.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2014)

He's a pudgy short man. Definite anger problems there.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Oct 2014)

It would be funny if he found this thread.


----------



## cd365 (22 Oct 2014)

Drago said:


> He's a pudgy short man. Definite anger problems there.


ANd you my good man are heightist and fattist!


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2014)

Remove the "tist" from 'fattist' and you'd be spot on my friend!


----------



## mr_cellophane (22 Oct 2014)

His descriptions are as close to reality as a Harry Potter story
"Stupid driver overtakes cyclist turns left and collides" where no car turns left
"Almost cut up by a Focus on the Bath Road at the Bath Road Hotel" how can you be almost cut up ?


----------



## Herbie (22 Oct 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> The man's an idiot! ... though I feel sorry for him that he hurt himself when he fell off his bike.



aye he made a right pillock of himself


----------



## benb (23 Oct 2014)

To lift a phrase from a well known 80s film:
His ego is writing cheques his body can't cash.


----------



## glenn forger (23 Oct 2014)

Flashdance. Classic.


----------



## Brahan (23 Oct 2014)

What a complete tosspot. He needs some road awareness lessons and a stout kick to the bollocks.


----------



## CopperBrompton (23 Oct 2014)

Brahan said:


> What a complete tosspot. He needs some road awareness lessons and a stout kick to the bollocks.


Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## fourtotwo (25 Oct 2014)

After watching the original video and some of his others my conclusion is thus....

Chubby little compo chaser!

As he states the hospital is literally a one minute hobble across the road. Only reason your wait for an ambulance is to have an official record. 

If I see him about I'll sort him some stabilisers maybe


----------



## SWSteve (27 Oct 2014)

In the SAAB video, why did it take him so long to slow down as the traffic was doing so? Also, there's a sign just before where he hits the pavement telling cyclists to use the cycle lane (in the middle of the road), surely that would have been better than getting pushed into the curb?


----------

